# The Most Expensive 7Axx On Ebay So Far ?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

You've sometimes got to marvel at the ridiculous prices asked by some eBay sellers. 

One must assume they are either suffering from delusion, or a total lack of knowledge of current market values. :duh:

That, or they've got a lot of cheek. 

This cropped up in one of my saved eBay favourite searches overnight:



> *RAREST Seiko Sports 100 Titanium Chrono 1st in world*
> 
> Made in 1985 cost nearly $1k 1st anolog Quartz Chrono












It's a black-coated Titanium 7A28-7060, which also sold in the USA as the 7A28-7069* ....

fitted with an incorrect aftermarket black mesh bracelet, presumably of recent manufacture. :thumbsdown:

The seller's description is best described as very enthusiatic, and goes on an on ....



> Peerless--and of historical significance.
> 
> High-end quartz-controlled chronographs hold a historical significance in horology.
> 
> ...


And the asking price ? :huh:

Opening bid price *$1995* or 'Buy-it-Now' for *$2995* !! :jawdrop:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Much of what the seller has written is true, and the watch did feature briefly in one of Seiko's 1983 TV adverts.

See:






But the original selling price of 'nearly $1K' he quotes is wide of the mark. :naughty:

See: http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=1&id=1221562390



> Original cost of a Seiko Titanium 7a28-7069 Sports 100 Chronograph made 1983
> 
> Hi does anyone know the Original cost of a Seiko Titanium 7a28-7069 Sports 100 Chronograph made 1983? Thanks Anthony





> This black titanium watch had a suggested retail selling price of $595.00 in the 1983 catalogue.
> 
> It was the second highest price for a wristwatch in that year's catalogue.
> 
> 49ronnie


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> One must assume they are either suffering from delusion, or a total lack of knowledge of current market values. :duh:


Sadly, it seems eBay is where market values are set :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

HappyLad said:


> Sadly, it seems eBay is where market values are set :thumbsdown:


Only in the real world.









Here's one (on the correct original bracelet, but not clasp) offered on the old SCWF a year ago for *$250*:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/message/1264297735/FS-+SEIKO+Chronograph+7A28-7060+%93BLACK+Titanium%94+%96+Very++RARE+7A28+($250)

In fact, if you read the current eBay seller's description, and compare it to that SCTP advert :read:

.... it would appear that the eBay seller has copied chunks of text from that advert, verbatim.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

What makes the current eBay seller's asking price more laughable (or ironic) is this reply from that SCWF thread:



> This black titanium watch had a suggested retail selling price of $595.00 in the 1983 catalogue.
> 
> It was the second highest price for a wristwatch in that year's catalogue.
> 
> *49ronnie*


Recognise the 'signature' ? :huh:

The poster, Ron Canda, uses exactly the same 'handle' on eBay.









Here's a quote from his website:



> We are a third generation family owned business in the St. Louis area. We have a large selection of new Seiko and Pulsar watches, clocks and jewelry. We specialize in watch repair, jewelry repair and metal hand engraving.
> 
> Also, we can either restore, repair, or supply discontinued genuine case and band parts for your Seiko and Lassale watches. This is possible because Ray Canda, Inc., has been a United States Authorized Seiko watch store for over 37 years. We have in stock over 20,000 new Seiko, Lassale, and Pulsar watch cases for immediate delivery. We can supply case and watch band parts that other supply companies cannot offer.


As '49Ronnie' Ron Canda sells mostly Seiko sample cases on eBay. I've bought a couple (7A38's) from him myself. :thumbsup:

Over the last year, I've seen him list maybe 3 or 4 7A28-7060 Black Titanium sample cases, complete with dial/hands, etc.

From memory, most of them sold around the $50-$100 mark.

So, for the cost of a 'beater' 7A28 donor, and a black mesh bracelet, I could have built one myself, somewhat cheaper.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> As '49Ronnie' Ron Canda sells mostly Seiko sample cases on eBay. I've bought a couple (7A38's) from him myself. :thumbsup:
> 
> Over the last year, I've seen him list maybe 3 or 4 7A28-706*0* Black Titanium sample cases, complete with dial/hands, etc.
> 
> From memory, most of them sold around the $50-$100 mark ....


But my memory does fail me (slightly) on occasion. :blush:

The 7A28-706x Titanium sample cases that Ron Canda has been selling were 7A28-706*9*'s.

The only difference being the [sample] and the last digit of the case-back stampings.

And he sold one of these fairly recently, too, at the end of January, 2011. 

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Vintage-Seiko-SAMPLE-Titanium-Chrono-Case-7A28-7069-/160536664452?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2560bb1984#ht_1598wt_934



> *New Vintage Seiko SAMPLE Titanium Chrono Case 7A28-7069*





















In my experience, Ron's slightly grainy photos don't do his items justice. This one sold for just *$46.79* :cray:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You've sometimes got to marvel at the ridiculous prices asked by some eBay sellers.
> 
> One must assume they are either suffering from delusion, or a total lack of knowledge of current market values. :duh:





HappyLad said:


> Sadly, it seems eBay is where market values are set :thumbsdown:


Yup. Reality Check definately needed. :lookaround: I've just noticed the seller's location. 



> Item location: *Beverly Hills*, California, United States


Too many 'high rollers' with more money than sense, obviously.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> You've sometimes got to marvel at the ridiculous prices asked by some eBay sellers.


Similar discussion started on SCWF a day later: *Is any 7A28 worth this ???*

Seems they're even more gob-smacked than I was.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > *RAREST Seiko Sports 100 Titanium Chrono 1st in world*
> >
> > Made in 1985 cost nearly $1k 1st anolog Quartz Chrono
> 
> ...


That eBay auction listing just ended a minute ago: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360343021305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6161wt_1059 - No bids were placed. 

Fortunately, no-one was daft or blind drunk enough - nor suffered an involuntary rush of blood to their bidding finger.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

So I'm guessing you passed on this one then Paul?










That'd make your collection worth a couple of mil then


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > Opening bid price *$1995* or 'Buy-it-Now' for *$2995* !! :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> That eBay auction listing just ended a minute ago: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360343021305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6161wt_1059 - No bids were placed.


It's back !! 

The eBay seller has re-listed it overnight, with a reduced opening bid price of 'only' *$995*  and a 'Buy-it-Now' of a mere *$1295*. :rofl2:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Buy-It-Now back up to $1895 :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Buy-It-Now back up to $1895 :shocking:


Yes, there's definately something screwy going on here. Skip. :thumbsdown:

In fact the seller's got it listed on eBay *twice* at the moment. 

Existing item # 360346217043, which still has 1 day 10 hours left to run, and a *new* 10-day listing, item # 360348394804.

Both *now* have the same opening bid price of $1295 and a 'Buy-it-Now' of $1895 - as you correctly wrote.









Seller's obviously totally incompetent as well as extremely deluded. :duh:

PS - I messaged him the item # of that other 7A28-7069 on eBay. :naughty: The reply I got back was unprintable !!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Here's one (on the correct original bracelet, but not clasp) offered on the old SCWF a year ago for *$250*:
> 
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/170229/message/1264297735/FS-+SEIKO+Chronograph+7A28-7060+%93BLACK+Titanium%94+%96+Very++RARE+7A28+($250)





HappyLad said:


> Sadly, it seems eBay is where market values are set :thumbsdown:


It seems you may well be right. :lookaround:

Here's another tidier example of a 7A38-7069 on full correct original bracelet, whose eBay auction ended last night.

See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=170609006079&si=WoHGSSMkUbRIzCQOk8w4NrR6qmk%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1076

*Early Seiko Black Titanium Chronograph model 7A28-7069*










Correctly and *far* more honestly described:



> This item for auction is an early Seiko quartz chronograph wristwatch. It is one of the first Seiko analog chronographs made by Seiko I was told. It is a black titanium case and bracelet with stainless steel case back and buckle. It is in like very good condition and although it had been sitting for many years, it took right off and is keeping excellent time and it all functions. It has a full length bracelet. It is a case reference 7A28-7069 AO and 3N8892. The dial reads Seiko Quartz Chronograph Titanium Sports 100. It is a neat watch and probably collectable. It measures approx. 38mm in diameter. Selling in AS-IS condition as described above.


Sold for *$305.01* US - approximately Â£187.53 :thumbsup:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Probably a fair price all things considered ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > > *RAREST Seiko Sports 100 Titanium Chrono 1st in world*
> ...


It's back again. :groan:

See eBay item # 360358142062

This time, with an opening bid price of *only* $799.00 US :rofl2: or Buy-it-Now of $1,299.00 US.


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess it's worth what someone will pay for it. Personally, I'm not keen on the watch - beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I see our ever-enthusiastic US eBay seller has continued to re-list this iffy 7A28-7069 ....

although his price has gradually come down in stages, it's still 'well out of the ball-park'.

In fact, today, I noticed that he's actually got it currently listed on eBay FOUR times ! 

Item # 360411983494 - opening bid price $599 or Buy-it-Now for $799

Item # 360412000821 - opening bid price $799 or Buy-it-Now for $999

Item # 360414055780 - opening bid price $599 or Buy-it-Now for $799 and

Item # 360414055244 - opening bid price $599 or Buy-it-Now for $799.

Incompetent, or what ? :groan:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> As '49Ronnie' Ron Canda sells mostly Seiko sample cases on eBay. I've bought a couple (7A38's) from him myself. :thumbsup:
> 
> Over the last year, I've seen him list maybe 3 or 4 7A28-7069 Black Titanium sample cases, complete with dial/hands, etc.
> 
> ...


Thought I'd give these couple of recent eBay auctions a mention.

Indeed '49Ronnie' knocked out yet another 7A28-7069 Black Titanium sample case last week.

See: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160688949894 - sold for $77.50 (after 20 bids) on 2nd December.

Around the same time, another US seller listed another Black Titanium 7A28-706x, but with a -7060 caseback.

It appeared to be in nice condition; on the original bracelet, but his two small listing photos didn't do him any favours.

See: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260906814383 - sold for $266.00 (approx. Â£170), after 17 bids, around 8:00pm yesterday.

I would have mentioned it earlier, but I was busy writing up my rant about Cousins in the Tinkerers Corner section. 

Both of which make a complete mockery of our friend cato90025's much-reduced prices, shown in the previous post.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think i must be missing something on the buying or selling of watches, ive noticed twice now on two auction shows on tv omegas going for around the Â£60-70 mark one was gold plated and a auto from the 70's that was priced at Â£70 and was bought for that price but when you look on ebay they are like Â£300- up i need to get to a auction asap  sorry this is not about seiko's but i think that some ebayers are off there heads on there prices


----------

